# Commit to log off SAS :)



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm spending too much time on this site, I'm pretty sure a lot of us are. I do enjoy using SAS and it is helpful and fun, but I want to spend less time here and more time doing something productive. Since they've stopped the permanent ban thing I thought this thread might be a good idea for other people that want to spend less time on here.

The idea is to post when you're going to be off SAS. So you might say, "I'm logging off and won't be back the rest of the day/week/month", or "I'll only log on after x o'clock each day". If it helps, it might also be a good idea to elaborate on why you're logging out and what you plan to do instead so that you're not going to log off and do something equally unproductive. 

Hopefully by posting here you'll be more likely to make that commitment! And if anyone sees you online at the time you said you wouldn't be then they can call you out on it 

Okay, so I'm logging off and won't be back until 11pm tonight. I need to get a lot of uni work done. Bye!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

ev29 said:


> I'm spending too much time on this site, I'm pretty sure a lot of us are. I do enjoy using SAS and it is helpful and fun, but I want to spend less time here and more time doing something productive. Since they've stopped the permanent ban thing I thought this thread might be a good idea for other people that want to spend less time on here.
> 
> The idea is to post when you're going to be off SAS. So you might say, "I'm logging off and won't be back the rest of the day/week/month", or "I'll only log on after x o'clock each day". If it helps, it might also be a good idea to elaborate on why you're logging out and what you plan to do instead so that you're not going to log off and do something equally unproductive.
> 
> ...


Good luck  I should try this out at some point tomorrow. I tend to cheat whenever I say I'm logging off SAS and check back lol It doesn't help that my status is set to invisible. People could always report if I post though lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm guessing you kept to your word from looking at your profile. Congrats if so!

I'm going to stay off SAS until 5 pm tomorrow or later. I plan to clean and draw during some of that time.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Good luck  I should try this out at some point tomorrow. I tend to cheat whenever I say I'm logging off SAS and check back lol It doesn't help that my status is set to invisible. People could always report if I post though lol





slyfox said:


> I'm guessing you kept to your word from looking at your profile. Congrats if so!
> 
> I'm going to stay off SAS until 5 pm tomorrow or later. I plan to clean and draw during some of that time.


Good point about the invisible status... I don't know how to set my status to invisible haha so I guess this works better for me :b

Thanks, I'll admit that I peeked back on here without logging in to see if anyone had replied to this thread haha :b but that was just a quick look for like 1min and then I was off again. I got a fair bit of work done 

Hope you keep your word! :high5

I'll stay on here another 10-20mins to get my daily fix and then I'll be off SAS again until after 11pm again. Also I won't watch any tv today - that was my main distraction yesterday - the only thing I plan to be doing is studying. For my breaks I'll listen to music, go to the kitchen for snacks and walk around outside for some fresh air.

Edit: Bye!! Stay positive everyone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good that you got a lot of work done 

Sneaked on a couple times myself. Feel like I wanna just relax now, so already have broken my word :doh Still plan to do the cleaning and drawing tomorrow though

Ok ,good luck


----------



## Earendil (Jun 1, 2014)

Good idea! I only just signed up but am already spending too much time on here.

I'll follow your lead and not return to 11pm tonight. I have to start and finish a Uni assignment due at midnight.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I'm committing to one week. Our shared commitment grants a communal strength of will brought on by solidarity. We will be like acetic monks in the wilderness, living on the barest of means. Not that bad but yeah. Next Monday then.


See you next monday.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Good that you got a lot of work done
> 
> Sneaked on a couple times myself. Feel like I wanna just relax now, so already have broken my word :doh Still plan to do the cleaning and drawing tomorrow though
> 
> Ok ,good luck


Thanks 



Earendil said:


> Good idea! I only just signed up but am already spending too much time on here.
> 
> I'll follow your lead and not return to 11pm tonight. I have to start and finish a Uni assignment due at midnight.


Welcome to SAS  Yeah, I think I'll stick to 11pm too it seems to be working for me. Good luck with your assignment!



Clarity's polar bear said:


> I'm committing to one week. Our shared commitment grants a communal strength of will brought on by solidarity. We will be like acetic monks in the wilderness, living on the barest of means. Not that bad but yeah. Next Monday then.


Haha good luck!

Won't be back until 11pm or later. Bye


----------



## Earendil (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! I'll admit something frustrated the hell out of me and I caved in, returning before 11...... Haha.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Earendil said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I'll admit something frustrated the hell out of me and I caved in, returning before 11...... Haha.


No worries, don't worry, honestly I caved at 10 but I didn't stay for very long. I think it's okay to come back if something's frustrating you or you're stressed about something and you need advice or a break from it all.

The main point is to stop ourselves from wasting hours on this site... like I literally would sit here pressing refresh hoping that there would be something new I could respond to. And this has stopped that so that's the main thing! I hope you managed to figure out whatever it was that was frustrating you.

I think today I'll log off but I'll come back every few hours for 15 minutes or so for a break after studying. Edit: Kay... been on here long enough already. See you in 5~6 hours.

Edit2: Ah need to get off. I won't be back today. Bye!


----------



## Earendil (Jun 1, 2014)

Well that's great, sounds like it is definitely working for you! I didn't solve the frustration, but I'm working on it. Anyway you remind me, I should start studying myself! I'm off till tomorrow.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Earendil said:


> Well that's great, sounds like it is definitely working for you! I didn't solve the frustration, but I'm working on it. Anyway you remind me, I should start studying myself! I'm off till tomorrow.


Good luck 

I won't be back until next Tuesday. Bye!


----------



## Earendil (Jun 1, 2014)

long one! good luck!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

moloko said:


> See you next monday.


Well, I tried. lol


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Earendil said:


> long one! good luck!


Thanks! I did well, I only came back once on Sunday for a quick peek, didn't log in or anything.



moloko said:


> Well, I tried. lol


Keep trying 



Clarity's polar bear said:


> Ok I felt a bit better after a week, so I am going to log out of SAS on weekdays now. It's hard to click quick reply after typing that.


Yeah, I feel better too after some time away. Good luck!

At the moment I'm fine but if I feel I'm spending too much time on here I'll post again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Logging off SAS until I get at least 6 hours of cleaning in. There are some repairs that need to be done in my house and I'm embarrassed to have anyone in until I clean a bunch.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Checked on site quite a few times but refrained from posting. Got just less than a half hour of cleaning in  Had planned to get the whole 6 hours in today but got off track taking my girlfriend to the doctor, etc. Was just cleaning but my back is hurting and my girlfriend is sleeping so I'm going to stop the cleaning for now. She can't help clean much now because she is sick. I also need to get to bed for my own doctor appointment tomorrow. I know excuses excuses but my back really hurts and things have been chaotic lately. 

After I get my SAS fix in tonight, Setting a goal of not coming on until after I do three hours of cleaning.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm gone until Friday. Need to study for my last exam. And start eating properly...

Hope your gf is okay slyfox. Good luck with the cleaning


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

ev29 said:


> I'm gone until Friday. Need to study for my last exam. And start eating properly...
> 
> Hope your gf is okay slyfox. Good luck with the cleaning


Thanks, I'll tell her you wished her well. Good luck with your exam!

I'm now logging off until I do three hours of cleaning. It probably won't be until after my doctor appointment


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> I'm now logging off until I do three hours of cleaning. It probably won't be until after my doctor appointment


I actually visited SAS a bunch but I refrained from posting until I got my 3 hours of cleaning in. Just finished now. Still needs more cleaning/organizing but I made a big dent in things


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going off SAS until I do 4 hours of cleaning. I'll not post and I'll try to avoid visiting the site.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Thanks, I'll tell her you wished her well. Good luck with your exam! I'm now logging off until I do three hours of cleaning. It probably won't be until after my doctor appointment





slyfox said:


> I actually visited SAS a bunch but I refrained from posting until I got my 3 hours of cleaning in. Just finished now. Still needs more cleaning/organizing but I made a big dent in things





slyfox said:


> Going off SAS until I do 4 hours of cleaning. I'll not post and I'll try to avoid visiting the site.


I'm glad this seems to be helping you  I only came back once before today and didn't post either. Thanks for wishing me luck, the exam could have been better... oh well it's over now anyway, I'm on holidays now! Will post again if I'm spending too long here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Going off SAS until I do 4 hours of cleaning. I'll not post and I'll try to avoid visiting the site.


Just finished 4 hours and 9 minutes of cleaning. Still a bunch of organizing to do. I visited the site a lot because I was bored while taking breaks. Avoided posting though



ev29 said:


> I'm glad this seems to be helping you  I only came back once before today and didn't post either. Thanks for wishing me luck, the exam could have been better... oh well it's over now anyway, I'm on holidays now! Will post again if I'm spending too long here.


Thanks  Enjoy your holiday


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Now going off SAS until I've done 6 hours of cleaning. I usually fail on not visiting the site but I'll make sure not to post. It helps to limit my activity on here


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Now going off SAS until I've done 6 hours of cleaning. I usually fail on not visiting the site but I'll make sure not to post. It helps to limit my activity on here


Calling the goal quits for now. Got too late of a start today and tomorrow is Father's Day. I'll still force myself to do some cleaning so I don't get out of habit


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have to get things ready for some repairs. Logging off SAS until I've done at least 4 hours of cleaning


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

You clean a lot.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

probably offline said:


> You clean a lot.


I'm wondering if "cleaning" is a term for doing something else.

*hehe*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

probably offline said:


> You clean a lot.





Steiner of Thule said:


> I'm wondering if "cleaning" is a term for doing something else.
> 
> *hehe*


The place is a real mess and not all of it my doing. Actually the problem is I don't clean enough lol Most of the times I've set goals to clean I ended up not doing much. When my girlfriend and I moved here we brought too much stuff and when her mother passed away even more was brought back. We both are also messy and don't pick up after ourselves. Guess I've broken my goal on not posting but I've been sneaking on today anyway.

Believe me I'd be glad if it was a term for something else :b

Might stop posting about my cleaning goals because other people have commented as well. Either way things are mostly cleaned up and hopefully should be finished this week. We'll have to get better at putting things away, etc so it doesn't get as bad again


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

slyfox said:


> The place is a real mess and not all of it my doing. Actually the problem is I don't clean enough lol Most of the times I've set goals to clean I ended up not doing much. When my girlfriend and I moved here we brought too much stuff and when her mother passed away even more was brought back. We both are also messy and don't pick up after ourselves. Guess I've broken my goal on not posting but I've been sneaking on today anyway.
> 
> Believe me I'd be glad if it was a term for something else :b
> 
> Might stop posting about my cleaning goals because other people have commented as well. Either way things are mostly cleaned up and hopefully should be finished this week. We'll have to get better at putting things away, etc so it doesn't get as bad again


Don't worry I've had to deal with really messy houses. (actually am right now) So I understand.


----------



## Earendil (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm going to go permanently this time. This should hold me to it. See ya guys, and good luck to all of you.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Earendil said:


> I'm going to go permanently this time. This should hold me to it. See ya guys, and good luck to all of you.


Don't see why you need to leave permanently. If you think it will help your life I wish you the best


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm log off for the next eight hours.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

This time I'm not coming back until July 1st. I find I'm spending a little more time than I need to here. The goal setting thread has helped me out a lot though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Planning on cutting down my SAS time. Doubt I'll completely log off, but I'm going to try to restrict myself to the goal setting and art forum. Both are pretty slow so it isn't like they'll be a major distraction and I want to still be able to use the goal topics to motivate myself. I really need to start working on things instead of posting on SAS all day.

Edit: I guess I'll add positive thinking too even though I don't visit that forum much.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made it about 4 days with only posting in the goal setting, positive thinking, and arts forums. Only posted elsewhere once when someone quoted me. Seemed to help a lot with my SAS addiction


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Callsign said:


> Anyone want to join me in going to SAS at the weekend only? Unity is strength.


I don't plan on completely logging off. But I'll only post on Goal Setting, Positive Thinking, and The Arts until at least the weekend. I let myself go to those because I consider them beneficial. An exception is if someone replies to something I already posted.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Logging off used to be pretty easy for me, every year I go months without logging in. However, its been tough lately, especially since I'm not working anymore.
But I'm going to try and log off for 1 week.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> I don't plan on completely logging off. But I'll only post on Goal Setting, Positive Thinking, and The Arts until at least the weekend. I let myself go to those because I consider them beneficial. An exception is if someone replies to something I already posted.


Done with this for now. Is a crappy day


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Logging off used to be pretty easy for me, every year I go months without logging in. However, its been tough lately, especially since I'm not working anymore.
> But I'm going to try and log off for 1 week.


Blah!! can't do this; bored out of my mind. Don't know why I thought it was a good idea since I have nothing better to do. I can't believe I miss working.
Maybe next time.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going to limit myself again to the arts, goal setting, positive thinking, and triumphs forums. I've been spending way too much time posting on SAS again

Edit: screwed this one up within a short time of making the goal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Logging off until Thursday. I have a lot I should be doing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Keep sneaking on this site instead of doing anything so might as well post


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

op:

Last Activity: 06-19-2014 10:42 PM



so whos going to call her family


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

*Day 7 on my break from SAS*

Captain's log:

This is harder than I thought. I'm definitely an addict. The habit. Oh the habit. The lack of entertainment and the loneliness that makes me want to log in, just to kill time. Why?! I have to keep going until I find something else to distract myself with. Remember why you left in the first place!

Give me strength ;_;



















fine










(hopefully I'll be back in 2 weeks to give a new successful report)


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Elad said:


> op:
> 
> Last Activity: 06-19-2014 10:42 PM
> 
> so whos going to call her family


Haha I'm alive! I went away for my holiday for a month. It was great to escape, and I don't think I'll come back here that often (hopefully)... best wishes for everyone else


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I was off like a few months. Got back on recently.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to sign out at 12:00 p.m. and stay off SAS until the second half of my daily goals are completed.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I need to apply this to youtube as well, I spend way too much time there.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Captain's log:
> 
> This is harder than I thought. I'm definitely an addict. The habit. Oh the habit. The lack of entertainment and the loneliness that makes me want to log in, just to kill time. Why?! I have to keep going until I find something else to distract myself with. Remember why you left in the first place!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Excellent idea Ev29


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

probably offline said:


> Captain's log:
> 
> This is harder than I thought. I'm definitely an addict. The habit. Oh the habit. The lack of entertainment and the loneliness that makes me want to log in, just to kill time. Why?! I have to keep going until I find something else to distract myself with. Remember why you left in the first place!
> 
> ...


Good luck. You've been doing a lot better than me at taking breaks from the site.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

probably offline said:


> (hopefully I'll be back in 2 weeks to give a new successful report)


2 weeks. Not bad.



slyfox said:


> Good luck. You've been doing a lot better than me at taking breaks from the site.


Thank you. I don't want to log in as much now.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

3 weeks. It feels like 3 months. Oh well.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> 3 weeks.


----------



## bornofbrosiris (Aug 4, 2014)

Good luck! I just joined lol, so I am testing the waters. I just go on at night before bed... something to pass the time.. not sure if I even belong here yet as I am different than everyone here too..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


>












4 weeks now, and I'm think I'm done with this break biz.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

Quitting this site (and quitting googling 'anxiety/panic' for that matter) is kind of like quitting caffeine. It's like, the more time you're without it, the easier it gets, but the urge still hits you again and again, and you might give in a few times, before you can finally kick the habit for good. I so desire to get away from looking up anything anxiety-related for the long haul, b/c it doesn't help in the long run. It keeps me sucked in the vortex of being desperate for a solution. Given that I have to study for this exam that I've been putting off studying, and it's crunch time, I'm going to log out tonight, with the intention of staying away permanently. If I give in a few times before I can finally stop coming back completely, I'm not going to beat myself up, but I'm committing to make an effort to not go on this site anymore. I need to nurture life itself. This online search for comfort and the solution to anxiety is hurting more than helping me.

Good luck to the rest of you too. May we all start living and stop letting our fears, worries, and anxieties hold us back.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay, so I'm back. That didn't last long. There's something so comforting about this site. It's like a drug. So hard to stay away. Not good.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know. I'm on the verge of requesting a perma ban anyway.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I never have anything else to do. My life has pretty much turned into me posting in different forums in between going to school and....well...that's it.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm done here. 

Logging out for good.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> Yeah I'm done here.
> 
> Logging out for good.


Not sure if you'll see this, but best of luck to you  Hope you'll keep working on things


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

musiclover55 said:


> I don't know. I'm on the verge of requesting a perma ban anyway.


I don't think you can request permanent bans anymore. Good luck to you if you leave though  This site is very addicting


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

slyfox said:


> I don't think you can request permanent bans anymore. Good luck to you if you leave though  This site is very addicting


Oh, well that sucks. It's alright thout because I changed my mind about quitting lol!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I'm almost done here
> 
> till tomorrow


 Noooooo!!!!!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> yup fraid so :blank


I'll always remember you


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll make it easy for myself and start small. Until Tuesday.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, that went splendidly. Glad I'm such a strong willed individual.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

scintilla said:


> Well, that went splendidly. Glad I'm such a strong willed individual.


Tomorrow is another day. You can try then. Or the day after tomorrow... or a bit later on...and on...and on...

Who am I kidding? You'll be here for a long long time.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

When I joined this site I used to actually put thoughts to my posts, now I just say random things, kind of tired from all this "alter ego" Internet bull****, never connected to it, I don't even have a Facebook, I need to come here less.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Need a break becoming too obsessed with this site. Also I have some things I should be doing. Let's see if I can at least make it a day or two. I'll update on if I actually do anything productive in that time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That was long... For a guy named Will I have no willpower


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I need help. Help. Me. This is what happens when I finish my papers early. I waste all my free time on sas.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

with the power of my mobile phone i can never leave this. i can get easy access here unless there's no service.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

LOL Why quit? Just come on when you want to and if you are busy... don't. Lol. Why give another reason to feel bad about yourself?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
You don't seem to understand SAS addiction. Oh wait, "join date: Aug 2014". See you in this thread a year from now.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I can log off, and I don't really have the same amount of time I used to. But I come here after a long day to read whatever stupidity has been conjured I just like being upset I guess


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol this thread is so amusing


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

To leeave or not to leaave that is thy question.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

.................


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

good for you, wish i had a life so i dont have to waste life on here


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


> ^
> You don't seem to understand SAS addiction. Oh wait, "join date: Aug 2014". See you in this thread a year from now.


I'm afraid when once I have a job and i need to give a urine sample for the drug test, they're going to find traces of SAS in it. And they're going to laugh at me and then fire me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

been awhile op

i'll start getting a search party together


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> I'm afraid when once I have a job and i need to give a urine sample for the drug test, they're going to find traces of SAS in it. And they're going to laugh at me and then fire me.


:lol


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

probably offline said:


> ^
> You don't seem to understand SAS addiction. Oh wait, "join date: Aug 2014". See you in this thread a year from now.


I have been here three months and I am thinking that I need to quit. My post count concerns me!


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

It's so tempting to hold on to the (false?) hope that I might make a lasting connection with someone on here, I don't think I can walk away for too long...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

purechaos said:


> .................


Why did you delete what you wrote!
You are right in a way, but boredom and loneliness is what bothers me the most.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> Why did you delete what you wrote!
> You are right in a way, but boredom and loneliness is what bothers me the most.


 I dunno I tend to do that often... It's ethier paranoia or I felt a little wrong for posting it


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> I'm afraid when once I have a job and i need to give a urine sample for the drug test, they're going to find traces of SAS in it. And they're going to laugh at me and then fire me.


lol truly, I think I'd bring up my urine sample then suddenly realize the high amounts of SAS content it contained then in a desperate impulse reaction I'd throw it in the persons face then book it for the door.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

alright guys i need to get my life together and I'm just going to take a break y'all.


i'll be back in 300 seconds dang this is tough. will miss u guys


----------

